# Take me back in time to be a 50's kinda gal...



## Hilly (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello! I did a tutorial on my Crisis Hotline Partner Meredith while we were taking calls. 

Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Starting off....






Apply Bare Study Paint Pot, or UDPP to the entire lid...all the way up to your brow.






Apply Femme Fi or any tan-ish shadow to 2/3 of the lid and a little into the crease. Stila Oasis would do fine too!






Apply Stately Black to the outer 2/3 of the lid. It will kinda over lap into your gold shadow. You can use any dark grey like Knight Devine here. I used a 217 brush.






This is how it should looksie!






Now in the outer 1/3 of your eye, dab (don't brush) Carbon eyeshadow. This will deepen your outer V.






Take Creme Royal (from the antiquitise smokey eye pallet 2007), Stila Oasis would do fine too, and go into your inner bottom lashes to brighten the eye up.











Now take MES, Sea and Sky (the dark side) and use your 219 pencil brush to do the outer 1/2 of your bottom lashes.











Do your highlight. I used the holiday pallet eyeshadow, Honey Lust. 






Now I forgot to take a pic, but I did some wingly liner using my Blacktrack Fluidline and an anglerd brush. A 208 would work.

I can't do other people's mascara, so I had Meredith do her own lol.






Get saucy and use some really red lipstick! We used Red, She Said and put Plus Luxe Lipglass on top.






Now we had some glitter...where shall it go?
Inner corner of her eyes of course! It is reflect Old GOld glitter. Just a lil bit goes a long way!






Rock the MSF scene. I used Soft and Gentle. 






We're done!





















Us!!






"Crisis Hotline, can I help you?"


----------



## Lndsy (Dec 6, 2008)

She looks great, the lips are so pretty and I love the pop of blue! Good job!


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 6, 2008)

really pretty. You did a good job. Now get back to work lol


----------



## hrdruian (Dec 6, 2008)

yay!!! that looks great!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 7, 2008)

Beautiful!  She looks ready for the holidays!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 7, 2008)

hotness


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

you did a great job!! love the look.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 7, 2008)

great look, hil! i love those eyes paired with red lips.


----------



## teha83 (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow she looks stunning~


----------



## Hilly (Dec 9, 2008)

Glad yall like it


----------



## joey444 (Dec 9, 2008)

Love the eyes!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Dec 10, 2008)

Super pretty! Very glam. An easy way to apply mascara to others is to roll some onto the back of your hand, place a tissue under their lashe's with their eyes closed and paint it on with a brush. Front and back :]


----------



## User67 (Dec 10, 2008)

Awesome job! Love the eyes especially!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 10, 2008)

Hot look Hilly, you did a great job. I love the little pop of blue on the lower lashline


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 11, 2008)

She's Gorgeous! Luvin the red lips.
Me & my friend have done our makeup at work too. Fun!


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 14, 2008)

She looks beautiful Hillary! I love those strong red lips!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 15, 2008)

pretty!! i love that her glasses dont take away from the makeup at all...nd i love the blue!!


----------



## User49 (Dec 15, 2008)

Haha hard at work :0) J/K this looks gorgeous!! Good job!


----------

